# Milwaukee Woodworking Show



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

The Milwaukee Woodworking Show is coming up soon; Feb 5, 6, 7. Who is planning to go and which days.
I'm planning to go on Friday. My wife and I will drive over there early Friday morning and she will proceed to some area quilt shops. I should have plenty of leisurely time to ogle tools. Hope to see LJ's there.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Mmm? Did everyone get their fill of woodworking shows at the Midwest show in Chicago or is 2 weeks ahead too far out to plan?


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

p-l-a-n?

what is this word you speak of?

\o/


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

It's next weekend. Hope to see some LJ members there!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

A little bit to far away.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Gary, I will be going to the show but not until Saturday. Got family coming down to attend the show with me. I am guessing there isn't going to be a Lumberjocks booth? I would definitely stop by if there was.


----------



## tomcat (Jan 9, 2010)

Hope to go on Saturday, weather permitting. I never been, so it should be interesting.


----------



## acanthuscarver (Mar 27, 2008)

You know, Jeff has a great idea. The Woodworking Shows gives free booth space to clubs. I'm sure if the Lumberjocks in a particular area wanted to set up and man a booth, they would be happy to provide the space. It would be a perfect place to help promote LJ's and it would also be a chance for those who man the booth to show off their work. Those who man the booth also get free admission.

There are still a bunch of shows left on the schedule this season. If you know a group of LJ's in one of the upcoming cities, and you can get them organized, I can put you in touch with the right people to get the booth space.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Jeff, Tom: I'm still shooting for Friday but if weather is as predicted, it will probably be Saturday for me too. Tom, I've been to 2 or 3 of these shows in Milwaukee and 1 in St. Paul. I always have a good time, usually learn some things and occasionally make a small purchase. 
Chuck:
We probably should have started organizing sooner than 2 days before the event but is definitely an idea I toyed with. The Wisconsin Jocks have been uncharacteristically quiet lately so we'd likely not be able to keep a booth open.


----------



## MikeOB (Nov 8, 2009)

I will be there friday!


----------



## Fireguy (Jul 17, 2009)

I will be there on Saturday. Last year was the first wood working show for me and I loved it and can't wait to go again.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

I got there just at noon for the start today. There was a very long line for tickets, but with a cash only sales policy it moved very quickly. The free magazines were gone by the time I got in the exhibit. Odd.

Do Woodworking shows have beer stands at all locations or is this a Milwaukee specialty?

Ended up buying an EZ Square Table saw fence system for my Craftsman. Hope this will be as good as it seemed at the show. 
Also bought a TS cast iron wing set up for a router table. Looks to be a good space saver. I think it will make the router more accessible rather than getting the little benchtop table down off the shelf and clamped down.

On the way back to Madison I stopped at Direct tools and got 3 dozen scroll saw blades for $5.50.

All in all a pretty good day!


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

I will be heading to the show today. Should be there around noon. I will be wearing a black Triumph motorcycle shirt. If you see me stop and shake my hand! Have fun at the show!


----------

